# death of a frog



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Little story short... Young citronella tinct acting off the night before and dead in the morning. Collected and put off to the side (in tupperware till I could handle it). Attempted an autopsy on it later. Have various photos of the process in trying to figure out what killed it. Dose anyone know of a site with internal photos? Going off of simularities with livestock(all I've got to go off of sorry), all the organs seamed in good order. I noticed nematodes in the bladder/water resivoire of some sort. also a grain of perlite in the lower GI track(bout the size of sand and it was right near the end so I don't think it was the culprit as it was about the size of a ff head and likely would have passed fine). Something else I found was tons of those same nematodes in the entire GI track, cramed full in the stomach... For years I've been told that those things are safe in the tank and now i have a dead frog full of them... Any thought?!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't have any answers for you, I just wanted to express my sympathy for losing your frog.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sympathy here too. depending on the nematodes, can definately be cause of death. an enlarged liver can be cxause of death. some parasites can actually if left untreated leave the GI and cause death. Its hard to say. I would definately tear down the viv if you house anything else in it...have them fecaled and quarantined, and sanitize the viv and redo. even viruses, chtrid could cause death, undetectable in feces. it will be a never know kind of thing more than likely. I wouldnt dwell. we all have or will go through the same circumstances. sorry for the loss. kristy


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.

How long was the frog dead in the viv? Nematodes are great at breaking organics down, and a pre-existing hole would be a convenient entry point. They may have just found their way in and got to work after the frog was deceased.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

well it would have been about midnight the night before when I saw her and she didn't look on deaths door just a bit off, and found her first thing in the morning so in theory wasn't dead too long. took her out immediately. 
Thanks
Sib


----------

